# How 'bout an old Land Rover?



## Woodsrover

This is a truck I built and though I don't drive it every day I do put a fair amount of miles on it. We took it to Newfoundland and Labrador last year and are heading up to northern Quebec this summer.

It's be rebuilt from the ground up with a new Galvanized chassis, 2.4L Mercedes diesel, Toyota e-lockers front and rear, etc. It's pretty reliable and will go just about anywhere you point it.

Anyone else here with some interesting old 4x4's?

Jim


----------



## ASEMASTER

those are real hard to beat ,never get rid of it .


----------



## Sprig

That is beautiful man! Curious question though, why the Mercedes diesel? No big Q, that is a fine rig plain and simple, nice work!


----------



## Woodsrover

As cool as these old rigs are, they do have a couple of traditionally week area. One is the motor. The original 2.25L petrol engine (or 2.25 diesel) are not very reliable nor powerful.

The 2.4L Benz engine in this truck is from an early 80's Mercedes 240D and is one of the most reliable, robust and long-living engines ever made. They can typically go 300K-500K miles before a rebuild and some more than that. They need no electricity what-so-ever to run and you can cut every wire out of the truck and it'll tick away, happy as can be. They'll burn just about anything you can dump into them from waste motor or vegetable oil to transmission fluid to olive oil and everything in between. And they never seem to break down. I'm taking this truck to Caniapiscau Quebec next summer which is 1000 miles north or Toronto and then 600 miles down a dirt road and at the end, the same 600 miles from the nearest town. Yup, that's what I said....600 miles from the nearest town!! I certainly wouldn't do that in a computer-controlled, gasoline burning vehicle.

Another weak links in these trucks are the differentials and axles, hence the Toyota centers and axles that I make and sell.

If you're interested in the build up and pictures of some of the places I've been, here's a link to my website.

http://www.seriestrek.com

Jim


----------



## harrygrey382

Jim,
I think I've seen you post on mercedeshop forum roo, best two forums to hang out I reckon! I like LR's (got a 1963 SIIA and 1950 SI) but old MBs even more, got an early 80s 240D in my 1'75 115 myself. Must agree it's the worlds most solid reliable motor (possiblly joint with Toyota's 2H though...).

Great looking work, might one day find the time to rebuild another MB 240 I have and buy one of your adaptor plates.


----------



## bowtechmadman

Amazing rig!!! Great photo's.
I can attest to those old Mercedes diesels...have a 2.5 liter('90 300TD) and 3.0 liter ('85 300TD)...nearing 300K on the 2.5 liter.


----------



## computeruser

how did I miss this thread? Very nice setup!!!

Ever spend any time over at expeditionportal dot com? EDIT: Answered my own question...


----------



## Woodsrover

computeruser said:


> how did I miss this thread? Very nice setup!!!
> 
> Ever spend any time over at expeditionportal dot com? EDIT: Answered my own question...



Yup, I hand out there quite a bit. Look for a story written by me about the trip we took in this truck this past summer in the Overland Journal soon. 4000 miles to the most remote place in North America, Canipiscau in the James Bay region of Quebec. Cool trip. Here's a link to some pictures: http://www.seriestrek.com/jamesbay.html




harrygrey382 said:


> Jim,
> I think I've seen you post on mercedeshop forum roo, best two forums to hang out I reckon! I like LR's (got a 1963 SIIA and 1950 SI) but old MBs even more, got an early 80s 240D in my 1'75 115 myself. Must agree it's the worlds most solid reliable motor (possiblly joint with Toyota's 2H though...).
> 
> Great looking work, might one day find the time to rebuild another MB 240 I have and buy one of your adaptor plates.



The 616 is a perfect motor for an 88" and makes for a very reliable and capable rig. I'm in the middle of building a 109 that will get a 300D turbo engine mated to an NP435 mated to a Series transfer case. Here's a picture of the progess from yesterday:






jim


----------



## woodchuck361

Nice set up. Perfect choice for the engine. I know I still work on them. Some are 30+ years old and run like a top! 
I am working on a g-wagon cabriolet for a off road rig. Hard to beat the front, center, and rear locking diff.


----------



## Woodsrover

Thanks, Chuck. Great motors, aren't they? The 616 has been flawless and pushes the little 88" around pretty well.

This engine is going in a 109". 617 turbo.

Ain't lockers cool? The 88" has 4:56 Toyota E-lockers stuffed in the Rover housings. The 109" is getting 4:10 Toyota E-lockers.

http://www.seriestrek.com/toyotadiffs.html

Thanks again.

jim


----------



## computeruser

Woodsrover said:


> Yup, I hand out there quite a bit. Look for a story written by me about the trip we took in this truck this past summer in the Overland Journal soon. 4000 miles to the most remote place in North America, Canipiscau in the James Bay region of Quebec. Cool trip. Here's a link to some pictures: http://www.seriestrek.com/jamesbay.html





I saw that stuff on your site - cool stuff! 

I'm going to try to get up there (James Bay + Trans Taiga) in 2008. I'd like to get up there this winter before they complete the water diversion program they were planning on doing in 2008 and the rivers dry up. I'd prefer to roll up there with other folks, especially in the winter, but we'll see. There are a couple other Michigan ExPo guys who have expressed an interest in doing some group travels, so maybe a group trip up there can be made to work. If I end up doing the trip, and especially if it is a solo trip, watch out - I'll be picking your brain beyond what is included in Overland Journal!



Funny how small a world it is, ya know - wonder what the odds are that there would be multiple ExPo members/OJ subscribers on AS.


----------



## Woodsrover

I don't think they're taking the Rupert until '09, but I could be wrong. But by all means, get up there before it's gone.

If you need any info, don't be afraid to ask. It's still pretty fresh in my head and I can help you with whatever info you might need. Like the fact that there's only one SAQ in Raddison!

What are you driving up there?

jim


----------



## computeruser

I'd be taking the Jeep TJ. I'm sure it would be fine for the trip as-is, mechanically. My only concern is fuel consumption - at 13mpg highway, my stock tank will not do much more than 200 miles and often is on E a lot earlier than that, so I'd absolutely need to carry extra fuel for the TT portion. I'd rather not do a bumper/jerrycan holder/swingout tire carrier setup since it would be extra weight and bulk for everyday use, but it seems like the only good solution short of towing an M416 (or an AT Horizon, if I win the raffle...). 

I have thought of fabricating a trailer for a trip like this and for camping with the wife and 3 dogs, but I already have one trailer and can barely fit the jeep and the wife's car and that trailer (turned sideways) on our driveway as is. As I understand it, though, an M416 with the milspec non-directional tires would fit inside my current trailer with .5" in width to spare.

In its current state, though, the Jeep is plenty adequate for anything I encounter on Michigan trails and is pleasant enough on the highway at 80mph. It would really benefit from OME heavy suspension all around, considering how much towing it sees, so I might finally do that this winter/spring, depending on how the $$$ situation looks.


----------



## LawnSmith

1965 Kaiser/Jeep CJ5.
Ford 302
Ford T-18
Dana 18 transfer case w/ Warn OverDrive
Dana 44 front/rear w/ 4.27, welded rear, lsd front
bouncy 4" lift w/ revolvers front/rear
34x9.50x15 TSL Swampers that i grooved/siped with my heated knife
Warn 8k winch.


----------



## 046

weakness of 240D and 300D MB engines are the timing chains. they just about won't wear out, but timing chains will stretch. this is compounded by length of timing chain. 

used to sell import auto parts, years ago. sold a ton of engine overhaul parts for 240D and 300D. most of all timing chains. most were at 150k+ miles. timing gears and guides would wear too. 

used to sell a butt load of glow pugs for these mtr too. 
240D and 300D in non turbo versions were really slow...

long time toyota landcruiser owner here... FJ60 
finally made switch to cummins turbo diesel 4x4 truck. FJ 60 has not been driven for a year now. hate to sell FJ 60.... but it past time. 



Woodsrover said:


> As cool as these old rigs are, they do have a couple of traditionally week area. One is the motor. The original 2.25L petrol engine (or 2.25 diesel) are not very reliable nor powerful.
> 
> The 2.4L Benz engine in this truck is from an early 80's Mercedes 240D and is one of the most reliable, robust and long-living engines ever made. They can typically go 300K-500K miles before a rebuild and some more than that. They need no electricity what-so-ever to run and you can cut every wire out of the truck and it'll tick away, happy as can be. They'll burn just about anything you can dump into them from waste motor or vegetable oil to transmission fluid to olive oil and everything in between. And they never seem to break down. I'm taking this truck to Caniapiscau Quebec next summer which is 1000 miles north or Toronto and then 600 miles down a dirt road and at the end, the same 600 miles from the nearest town. Yup, that's what I said....600 miles from the nearest town!! I certainly wouldn't do that in a computer-controlled, gasoline burning vehicle.
> 
> Another weak links in these trucks are the differentials and axles, hence the Toyota centers and axles that I make and sell.
> 
> If you're interested in the build up and pictures of some of the places I've been, here's a link to my website.
> 
> http://www.seriestrek.com
> 
> Jim


----------



## neville_newman

046,

Can you please contact me? I need to ask you about something that's off-topic for this thread. PM or Email (email is best) Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nuzzy

That old Rover is AWESOME!! After a few years when my life settles down a bit, I really want to get a Series II or III!  




This would be what I learned to wheel in:







My most recent LR that sadly I'm having to sell  








For now I'm stuck with the jeep


----------



## windthrown

Is that a series II or III? Nice one. I know all too well the work it takes to set one up and keep it running. 

I was into Land Rovers for many years. Had a limited edition 1991 Great Divide Edition Range Rover with all the off-road package stuff, as well as a lot of add-ons. I used to go on a lot of trips with the Northern and Southern California and Oregon Land Rover clubs, and the online Mendo-Recce group. No longer. I got too tired of always fixing that thing. I gave up when Famous-4 in the UK refused to send me parts to the US any more. I even had an address in Scotland for them to mail the stuff to, but then they refused to sell anything ordered from the US. US parts are absurdly priced. 

So I sold it in '99 and bought a new Toyota Tundra 4x4 PU with EVERYTHING. Actually the Toyota will go anywhere that the Rangie would. And it runs and runs and runs, and has broken down very few times. I have 125k miles on it now. I will post some shots of my off-roading days in the Rangie. And some of the Toyota. Here is one of my brother and I on the Rubicon Trail in California in his Tomb Raider Limited Edition Jeep. We actually did the Rubicon in his stock Jeep... mistake, but we managed to get through. He now has 33 inch tires, a winch, air compressor, another lift, yadda yadda. 

Damn thing will not take a 330mb photo... sorry. I will have to crop it in photoshop.


----------



## stonykill

nice Rover. I always liked them. Cool rigs. All those Jeep pics should be on the "how about some Jeeps" thread. Nice rig Puteruser. I'm partial to Jeeps. My son and I need to start working on his Wrangler soon. He'll be 15 shortly, gotta have it trail ready.


----------



## hornett22

*don't be sucking up all the toyota axles!*



Woodsrover said:


> As cool as these old rigs are, they do have a couple of traditionally week area. One is the motor. The original 2.25L petrol engine (or 2.25 diesel) are not very reliable nor powerful.
> 
> The 2.4L Benz engine in this truck is from an early 80's Mercedes 240D and is one of the most reliable, robust and long-living engines ever made. They can typically go 300K-500K miles before a rebuild and some more than that. They need no electricity what-so-ever to run and you can cut every wire out of the truck and it'll tick away, happy as can be. They'll burn just about anything you can dump into them from waste motor or vegetable oil to transmission fluid to olive oil and everything in between. And they never seem to break down. I'm taking this truck to Caniapiscau Quebec next summer which is 1000 miles north or Toronto and then 600 miles down a dirt road and at the end, the same 600 miles from the nearest town. Yup, that's what I said....600 miles from the nearest town!! I certainly wouldn't do that in a computer-controlled, gasoline burning vehicle.
> 
> Another weak links in these trucks are the differentials and axles, hence the Toyota centers and axles that I make and sell.
> 
> If you're interested in the build up and pictures of some of the places I've been, here's a link to my website.
> 
> http://www.seriestrek.com
> 
> Jim



:greenchainsaw: i have heard of this for a while.they are good pieces.i wish someone would make an adapter to put on in a 1st gen toyota truck.


----------



## hornett22

*Jim,where do you get those thirds?*

i have been looking for some for the 8 inch toyota axle housing.front needs to be high pinion..


----------



## Woodsrover

hornett22 said:


> i have been looking for some for the 8 inch toyota axle housing.front needs to be high pinion..



Oh, they're around. The two I bought for the 88" are new from Toyota but I'm building a 109 right now and I got those diffs from Ding's in Litchfield. Expect to pay around $400 a piece for the e-lockers. The high-pinion front out of a Land Cruiser are a little less common but still fairly easy to find. 4:10 gears are the most common too.

jim


----------



## hornett22

*i'll try and get ahold of them.that's good price.*

i should be able to get decent money for my thirds.they're open but have 4.88s and the front is a hi pinion.i didn't want to spend money on the auto lockers when i knew i would eventually get e lockers.nice work.i'd like to get down your way someday and see your trucks.


----------



## scotclayshooter

Going to stir up a hornets nest now lol
if we go out shooting foxes with the lamp we take the hilux not the landrover.
Yes the landrover will go places the hilux wont
but the hilux is comfy to drive the steering wheel and pedals are not where you have to drive it side saddle ie you can drive it without your arm out of the window! the doors seal it has really good lights the heater will dry your eyeballs its so powerfull and its better on fuel 
thats a 2006 landie v a 2003 hilux 
the hilux is way cheaper as well


----------



## Woodsrover

But it doesn't look like this:


----------



## techdave

*Woodsrover, how does that trip compare to*

going out to Inuvik on the dempster? (Other than being a little farther on the gravel?)

Any ferry rides to cross rivers??

Thanks, Dempster Dave In Dago.

WTH is eagle Plains? LOL 

Campbell, Canol, Dempster, haul road, and the Vizcaino Peninsula.

Long live Dirt and gravel for highway distances! RIP the almost paved Cassiar hwy.


----------



## Woodsrover

The trip in Quebec was great. Not a lot of people and lots of open space. The next two trips I'll take are all the way around Lake Superior, may this summer, may next. After that the third leg of the Trans-Labrador Highway should be done and I'll do the trip up to Happy Valley/Goose Bay and back down through Newfoundland. After these two I'll start heading out west again. At least a trip up to Fairbanks and down to Anchorage is on the short list!

jim


----------



## computeruser

Woodsrover said:


> The trip in Quebec was great. Not a lot of people and lots of open space. The next two trips I'll take are all the way around Lake Superior, may this summer, may next. After that the third leg of the Trans-Labrador Highway should be done and I'll do the trip up to Happy Valley/Goose Bay and back down through Newfoundland. After these two I'll start heading out west again. At least a trip up to Fairbanks and down to Anchorage is on the short list!
> 
> jim



A trip around lake superior, eh?

Well, if you end up rolling through the lower peninsula, I'd love to check out the LR. Otherwise maybe coordinating an ExPo get together in the UP would be in order...


----------



## Woodsrover

We'll probably head around counter-clockwise from Ontario, (My wife's folks live south of North Bay) and go to Thunder Bay and down to Duluth, then take the south shore back towards the Soo. But a bit of off-roading in the UP sounds great to me. Never been there so I'm looking forward to it. We may even do it this year in the 88". If not, it'll be next year in the new 109.

Stay tuned!

jim


----------



## ropensaddle

Woodsrover said:


> We'll probably head around counter-clockwise from Ontario, (My wife's folks live south of North Bay) and go to Thunder Bay and down to Duluth, then take the south shore back towards the Soo. But a bit of off-roading in the UP sounds great to me. Never been there so I'm looking forward to it. We may even do it this year in the 88". If not, it'll be next year in the new 109.
> 
> Stay tuned!
> 
> jim



Those are cool I have a 72 bronco with a good lift rebuilt 302 and auto,
it will go anywhere I want it to but mostly use for fun! The diesel mod
sounds like the thing to do with the miles on the Mercedes your claiming
it would make a rig indestructible.


----------



## HPLP

*LRs*

Ive got 2 defenders and thats all I'd drive over here.

Fuel is extremely expensive but not half as bad as it was a while back and parts are easily obtainable and cheap.

Hope you like?

H


----------



## scotclayshooter

HPLP said:


> Ive got 2 defenders and thats all I'd drive over here.
> 
> Fuel is extremely expensive but not half as bad as it was a while back and parts are easily obtainable and cheap.
> 
> Hope you like?
> 
> H



Welcome to AS 
Im guessing your under 5'8 if you can drive a landie in comfort(I use the word comfort in as comfy as a bed of nails) lol
I must say the Land Rover is the most un-ergonomic 4x4 ever but they will go places no other 4x4 will look at(apart from a Suzuki SJ) 
Have you ever sat in a Santana? the driving position is spot on! Shame about the leaf springs Grr
Im not a fan of the landie im afraid. But i can see their appeal.
If they would just make the darn thing so your knees were not around your neck and move the steering wheel and controls a little to the left and upgraded the lights and heater they would be on a winner.

I sent the guy that posted the pic some rep and asked was the landi parked or broken down, Im still waiting for a reply lol


----------



## 046

woodsrover.... what do you do about those wonderful lucas electronics?


----------



## Nuzzy

God I want an old series II or III...


----------



## windthrown

Nuzzy said:


> God I want an old series II or III...



You sure about that? Old man Lucas has you mind warped. 

I had a Rangie Great Divide edition for many years. I ran with a Land Rover group in Norther Cal. and another here in Oregon. Lots of Series, Discos, and Rangies in the mix. The Rangie was a nice rig, but what a PITA to work on and get parts for. Always breaking down. The last straw was when Famous 4 in the UK would not send me parts any more (they cut a deal with Land Rover USA). Never regretted selling it and getting my Toyota Tundra 4WD.


----------



## wilbilt

046 said:


> FJ 60 has not been driven for a year now. hate to sell FJ 60.... but it past time.



I sold my FJ 55 about 12 years ago. I still feel like I'm missing one of my children.


----------



## 046

yup... there's a hole .... I do miss my FJ-60... finally got up the nerve to sell her 6 months ago.... the first person that called jumped all over it. 

had FJ-60 for 15+ years ... she was really well taken care of. did loads of preventative maintenance... like replacing alternator, water pump, brake master cylinder, etc... long before it needed it. did a high end paint job 3-4 years back... spent 150+ hours doing it right.... spent $500+ for paint materials alone. skim coated it... FJ-60 was really straight with paint far better than new. 

original plans was to put a diesel in FJ-60.....too many projects.. never got to it. after I got my Cummins diesel truck... FJ-60 basically sat... it was past time to let someone else enjoy!!!



wilbilt said:


> I sold my FJ 55 about 12 years ago. I still feel like I'm missing one of my children.


----------



## harrygrey382

Well I've got a LR S1, SIIA, and landcruiser HJ47 and spent many many hours in HJ60s and HZJ75s, and limited experience with friends defenders (TD5 and 300tdi). After doing a lot of work on all of them, I can safely say although the land rovers have a soft spot in my heart the landcruisers piss all over them. 

Never break down, everything's much more heavy duty, engines under stressed (bigger) and electronics more logical. They also didn't sell them selves out by going coil sprung (trading comfort for durability). And don't get me started on the level of electronics in them when the good old HZJ75s were still basic as can be.

The SIIA still works getting fire wood but I'm still needing to get the S1 back on the road. Nice old 80" - a reall stunner when together 

Sure would love an SIIA with an OM616 in it though - just sold my '75 MB 240D. After 180000 miles the motor still felt perfect and I got 40+ MPG. I'd love to have a go in the OP's one. Bit far but...


----------



## Woodsrover

Gotta run off right now but I'll post more later. Good to see some other Land Rover owners here.

For now, here's a picture of the truck I just got done building this fall. Powered by a Mercedes 617 turbo diesel, NP435 tranny and Toyota electric-locking centers.


----------



## scotclayshooter

Woodsrover said:


> Gotta run off right now but I'll post more later. Good to see some other Land Rover owners here.
> 
> For now, here's a picture of the truck I just got done building this fall. Powered by a Mercedes 617 turbo diesel, NP435 tranny and Toyota electric-locking centers.



Almost nice 
I like the twin sets of headlights! Those sealed units were a bit lame on every landrover ive ever been in. We used the roof mounted shooting lamp way more than the headlights.


----------



## harrygrey382

yeah very nice. I bet it pulls pretty hard. So, SIII wings on an SIIA huh? ALthough, with all that running gear it's hardly an SIIA anymore. You keep the original dash? What about the transfer case?


----------



## Woodsrover

Yeah, it pulls pretty good with that engine. It's 125hp and though not a race car, it's pretty good in this truck. It started out as a NADA 2.6 petrol truck. Not too much Lucas electrics in it any longer.

What I started with:







Benz OM617 turbo, Ford version NP435, Ashcroft high-ratio T-case:






Series housings with Toyota 4.88 electric lockers and 30-spline axles:






What the dash looks like:


----------



## 046

what a clean ... craftsman looking job!


----------



## harrygrey382

very nice work


----------



## HPLP

scotclayshooter said:


> Welcome to AS
> Im guessing your under 5'8 if you can drive a landie in comfort(I use the word comfort in as comfy as a bed of nails) lol
> I must say the Land Rover is the most un-ergonomic 4x4 ever but they will go places no other 4x4 will look at(apart from a Suzuki SJ)
> Have you ever sat in a Santana? the driving position is spot on! Shame about the leaf springs Grr
> Im not a fan of the landie im afraid. But i can see their appeal.
> If they would just make the darn thing so your knees were not around your neck and move the steering wheel and controls a little to the left and upgraded the lights and heater they would be on a winner.
> 
> I sent the guy that posted the pic some rep and asked was the landi parked or broken down, Im still waiting for a reply lol



Believe it or not Im 6' 5" and dont find it too bad!!
Have sat in a santana but there arnt many over here.

H


----------



## Greg373

I've got a '53 Willys. No pics though.


----------



## 046

just passed on two super rare 1965 Nissan Patrols. one running with rough body, one clean body with motor in pieces. perfect to combine into on clean Nissan Patrol. He only wanted $1,250 for both. 

would have purchased them except... flat out of room. too many projects going already. they are long gone by now.


----------

